

Full text: HP Chairman Ray Lane's Letter to the NYT - ethanbauley
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20101011/hp-chairman-lane-smacks-back-at-nyts-nocera-the-poison-pen-letter/

======
ethanbauley
In the interest of transparency, this link was posted by me; I work in HP
Corporate Communications although I am a long time HN reader and contributor
(under username "colortone")

